# Leather Fragrance Oil - Which supplier is best?



## Professor Bernardo (Sep 8, 2021)

Basil said:


> It might be worth it Professor! I think I'm going to press the send button!


Ouch!  My arm feels like it was mysteriously twisted by an ethereal force!     
I pulled the trigger and ordered the fragrance.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 9, 2021)

I see, thank you for the explanation @Professor Bernardo! 
So it is quite different than the other types. I am intrigued.

When I last made shaving soap for my husband ( here ) I used 70/30KOH/NaOh . It was the first time I used that much KOH, and it was delightful even after the make, and after setting up/resting for a week it is a nice pliable, somewhat sticky paste. Husband was elated over my new recipe. And the foam lasted and lasted and... It never died down, and it was fluffy and creamy at the same time when it was spread out. Cream soap would be interesting to try next!


----------



## SoapLover1 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi! I Love Cedar Leather by Nature’s Oil. It’s a wonderful masculine scent. I highly recommend it.


----------



## math ace (Sep 12, 2021)

Personally, I really like Northwoods luxury leather fragrance in  CP.  It smells like straight up leather to me and does not discolor.  My test bar is 3 months old and the fragrance is holding solid.

Despite my fondness of this fragrance, I'm shopping for another vendor because Northwoods is too expensive, around $40 pound.  On another forum, I asked the same question you did and was told to get out the leather from AAA fragrances.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Sep 12, 2021)

math ace said:


> On another forum, I asked the same question you did and was told to get out the leather from AAA fragrances.


Do you mean AAA Candle Supplies?  There is an AAA Fragrances dot net, but they're out of India and the website is ambiguous at best.
The two leather fragrances listed at AAA Candle Supplies website are listed as NOT SAFE FOR SOAP.  They only show two scents:  Leather and Leather & Lace, the other is a "Designer" fragrance imitation of Aramis which has "Leather Notes."

I just got a Sniffies Bundle from Save On Scents out of Brooklyn NY and for $5.99 & free shipping you get a 1 ml vial of five different scents you can check out and test.  I got the Russian Leather and it's quite good.  Their Pipe Tobacco is spot on to the real thing.  I believe if I blend the two in a 2/3 RL and 1/3 PT that I'll get the scent I'm looking for... hopefully.  The fact that I can order SOS in three different levels of concentration is a nice feature too.


----------



## math ace (Sep 18, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> Do you mean AAA Candle Supplies?  There is an AAA Fragrances dot net, but they're out of India and the website is ambiguous at best.
> The two leather fragrances listed at AAA Candle Supplies website are listed as NOT SAFE FOR SOAP.  They only show two scents:  Leather and Leather & Lace, the other is a "Designer" fragrance imitation of Aramis which has "Leather Notes."
> 
> I just got a Sniffies Bundle from Save On Scents out of Brooklyn NY and for $5.99 & free shipping you get a 1 ml vial of five different scents you can check out and test.  I got the Russian Leather and it's quite good.  Their Pipe Tobacco is spot on to the real thing.  I believe if I blend the two in a 2/3 RL and 1/3 PT that I'll get the scent I'm looking for... hopefully.  The fact that I can order SOS in three different levels of concentration is a nice feature too.


Yes, I mean AAA candle supply.  If you scroll below the soap safe no place, you will find the ifra link.  According to the ifra certificate, the fragrance is safe for all aspects of category 9 - which is soap.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Sep 18, 2021)

math ace said:


> Yes, I mean AAA candle supply.  If you scroll below the soap safe no place, you will find the ifra link.  According to the ifra certificate, the fragrance is safe for all aspects of category 9 - which is soap.


I don't see it on the website for the two leather fragrances listed.  I must be missing something because a general search using their search bar only shows two leather fragrances both of which the IFRA sheets show a no-go for Cat. 9 on both.


----------



## math ace (Sep 19, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I don't see it on the website for the two leather fragrances listed.  I must be missing something because a general search using their search bar only shows two leather fragrances both of which the IFRA sheets show a no-go for Cat. 9 on both.


This is what I see when I click on the IFRA.... Maybe I am missing something.







I think the cat 9A,  Rinse off product , is for soap.  Professor, are you seeing the same thing when you look at leather and lace?   I haven't looked into the regular leather's IFRA yet.
The regular leather is suppose to smell more like a pure leather.  I have the leather and lace.  It is a blend of leather and something else....



Professor Bernardo said:


> I don't see it on the website for the two leather fragrances listed.  I must be missing something because a general search using their search bar only shows two leather fragrances both of which the IFRA sheets show a no-go for Cat. 9 on both.


The leather shows 100% MUR for ALL categories


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Sep 19, 2021)

math ace said:


> This is what I see when I click on the IFRA.... Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> View attachment 60988
> 
> ...


If it is a approved for soap... it will state "SOAP".  Usually the amount listed would be around 3-6% usage rate.


----------



## earlene (Sep 20, 2021)

@math ace, here is an FO from that company that is stated to be soap safe so you can see the difference in how they show the IFRA category listings:












			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2302/9515/files/Amber_Lavender_AAA_IFRA_CC_50_v2.2.pdf?v=1631482377
		


I am not sure why for the other FOs you looked up they have sub-categories for category 9, as I don't see them listed in the *IFRA 49 guidance*, but what I do notice is that without first having SOAP SAFE indicated with a YES, they don't have category 9 (stand-alone category 9) listed at all in the IFRA Conformity Certificate and Bar Soap is not indicated in the column to the right of any of the 9A, 9B, or 9C


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Oct 4, 2021)

I received my samples from Save On Scents in Brooklyn.  Wow!  Their Russian Leather is amazing!  The Pipe Tobacco is spot on too!

With the Old West scent I got from The Sage, I will make a custom blend using all three.  Should be quite unique.  The Old West is not impressive when it's in the bottle, but put a few drops on a paper towel and let it's carrier evaporate and whoa... it becomes something completely different and pleasing.
I try combinations of FO's by placing X amount of drops together on a section of paper towel and them let them blend together.  I drop on the same location so the FO's have a chance to blend and mingle.  Maybe I'm completely out in left field about my experimenting with FO blends, but it works for me and I don't waste the oils either.


----------



## Basil (Oct 5, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I received my samples from Save On Scents in Brooklyn.  Wow!  Their Russian Leather is amazing!  The Pipe Tobacco is spot on too!
> 
> With the Old West scent I got from The Sage, I will make a custom blend using all three.  Should be quite unique.  The Old West is not impressive when it's in the bottle, but put a few drops on a paper towel and let it's carrier evaporate and whoa... it becomes something completely different and pleasing.
> I try combinations of FO's by placing X amount of drops together on a section of paper towel and them let them blend together.  I drop on the same location so the FO's have a chance to blend and mingle.  Maybe I'm completely out in left field about my experimenting with FO blends, but it works for me and I don't waste the oils either.


I got mine as well. I'm going to play with it tomorrow. Let us know how yours works out!


----------



## tyerod (Oct 5, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> Thanks for the response!  I'll be waiting to read your impressions on both of the fragrances as I am looking for a good tobacco fragrance too.


@Professor Bernardo Here is a quick reply I posted to another thread about Wellington:
I recently ordered from them after looking over their website for many years. I ordered four 8oz bottles and received three 0.5 oz samples. I got Dirt, Leather, Tobacco and Ginger Verbena and samples of Nag Champa, Dragon Blood and Pine. I have since tested all of these at an approximate rate of 1.0oz per pound soap. Out of all seven fragrances only the Nag Champa remained strong enough to smell in the cured bars. The Pine completely disappeared even when using the bar, Dragons Blood and Dirt are barely noticeable when using the bar even when I have it right up to my nose.  I still haven't used the soap made with Leather, Tobacco or Ginger Verbena but when I smell the bars that are cured the fragrance are barely perceptible.  Eventually I will try the four I still have at a higher rate, 1.5 - 2.0oz per lb. The ordering and shipping were easy and quick. I was really hoping they would work better but I will probably be hesitant to order from them again.


----------



## Heather McClain (Oct 26, 2021)

I just soaped Leather from Natures Fragrance and while it’s was not well behaved (accelerates trace) I was still able to get in ITP swirl to go in the mold without too much trouble. The fragrance held crazy good and it’s a good true leather smell that does not make me nauseous like some other leathers. (The one from WSP made me sick at my stomach)


----------



## math ace (Jan 8, 2022)

Well,  if anyone is interested... Waxy Flower a.k.a AAA fragrance has updated their IFRA statement for the LEATHER fragrance 





I'll be testing this fragrance on my next order.  Their bayberry is really good too.  It is like colonial candles of cape cod's bayberry of many years ago.  It is now clearly "Soap Safe" too!


----------

